# yet another newbie



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

hey all, new to the forums and new to snowboarding, ive only showboarded a couple times and I just used my friends gear so I didnt really know what I was doing.

Im about to deploy in late jan so i dont think ill get a chance to go snowboarding anytime soon, hopefully NEXT winter.. but whats some good info for a newb on a basic but good board etc?

i live in south dakota so there is a lot of snow when it snows, and as far as gear I have a nice spyder jacket..


----------

